# Scroll - Me To You - JohnL/Robyn



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a photo of a scroll drawing i done for my friend to give to his girlfriend as a gift.
It is done on A3 paper and only colouring pencils and a pen has been used.










If you like the drawing iv done above..
Please visit my "Member Album" from the top right of this post and check out my other scroll drawings and there are some other drawings there as well as scrolls.
Thanks Alot.. Please let me know what you think of them when you are there as im always looking for other peoples opinions and advice to help me improve.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This so cute. Love it.


----------



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Friend! Yes i like this one too. 
Have you seen the 3rd one i posted? What do you think of that one?
Have you got any photos added?


----------



## 8silverstream8 (Feb 3, 2012)

*This is so cute! Did you only use colored pencils?*


----------



## Sean101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes..
Well, I used a normal black pen to do the 2 names at the top & bottom, but apart from that..
Yes, only colouring pencils i used.
I started a blog to add them to.
The links in my signature


----------

